# Teufel Concept E Magnum zu warm



## connermc (27. Juli 2006)

Hi 

Ich habe folgendes Problem , habe mir letztes Jahr das Teufel Concept E Magnum gekauft (Oktober)  seit dem es jetzt so heiss is schlatet sich der Bass ständig ab und die Satelliten laufen weiter klingt dann wie für 18€ so ein Lautsprecher Set . Habe dann mal heute bei Teufel angerufen und es so weiter gegeben die Antwort war dann dass das Gerät zu warm wird und  sich dann abschaltet ich sollte dann einen Ventilator vor den Kühlrippen stellen,
hab es noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich finde das kann es nicht sein das wenn es Sommer wird man solche Markengeräte noch ein Ventilator brauchen.
Für mich ist das Mangel an der Ware, oder die sollen es Beschriften das man dieses Gerät nicht bei Temperaturen von über 30° C. betreiben kann oder nur für kurze Zeit .

Wer auch solch ein Problem hat mit Teufel dann bitte   


MFG ConnerMC


----------



## ananas45 (27. Juli 2006)

connermc am 27.07.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem , habe mir letztes Jahr das Teufel Concept E Magnum gekauft (Oktober)  seit dem es jetzt so heiss is schlatet sich der Bass ständig ab und die Satelliten laufen weiter klingt dann wie für 18€ so ein Lautsprecher Set . Habe dann mal heute bei Teufel angerufen und es so weiter gegeben die Antwort war dann dass das Gerät zu warm wird und  sich dann abschaltet ich sollte dann einen Ventilator vor den Kühlrippen stellen,
> hab es noch nicht ausprobiert weil ich finde das kann es nicht sein das wenn es Sommer wird man solche Markengeräte noch ein Ventilator brauchen.
> ...



Dieses Problem war auch länger bekannt, vllt hättest du dich einfach besser informieren sollen... der Sub ist bei der CEM nun mal verhältnismäßig sehr groß, da überhitzt sich das Teil ziemlich schnell. Da du ja außer meckern  und Ventilator hinter stellen eigentlich nichts machen kannst musst du nun damit auskommen 
 

mfg
Ice


----------



## Swicinska (29. Juli 2006)

Bist du sicher das dir Teufel zum Ventilator geraten hat?


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (30. Juli 2006)

Swicinska am 29.07.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher das dir Teufel zum Ventilator geraten hat?



Teufel rät nur von ab einen Ventilator oder ggf. nen Lüfter an den Kühlkörper zu befestigen, da dadurch ja die Garantie erlischt...aber es spricht überhaupt nichts gegen nen Ventilator der in der Nähe der Kühlrippen steht und so gesehen keinen direkten Kontakt zum CEM hat.

Zum anderen ist es seitens Teufel bekannt, dass sich das CEM bei zu hoher Temp abschaltet (der SUB)....aber das steht sogar im Benutzerhandbuch....also erst lesen und dann "meckern"  ...Außerdem ist das CEM kein "HighEndSoundsystem" und aufgrund des niedrigen Kaufpreises is ja wohl klar, dass nicht super tolle Komponenten verbaut sind! Dennoch gibt es kein vergleichbares 5.1-Soundsystem mit so einem super Preisleistungsverhältnis!! Ich habe das CEM auch und hab bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt...ich kann aber auch nicht den Bass auf volle Pulle stellen, sonst gibbet Ärger seitens der Vermieter  

Greetz Sneaker


----------



## Swicinska (30. Juli 2006)

Ha ha, nicht mal das billigste Aldi System schaltet sich nicht wegen zu grosser Hitze ab.
Und es fällt auch auf, dass das CEM, als es noch mehr als das doppellte gekostet hat, diese Probleme nicht gab.


----------



## ananas45 (30. Juli 2006)

Swicinska am 30.07.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ha, nicht mal das billigste Aldi System schaltet sich nicht wegen zu grosser Hitze ab.



Omg bei dem Blechklang der das Ding vor sich gibt würdes mich auch wundern wenn es heiß wird


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (4. August 2006)

ananas45 am 30.07.2006 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Swicinska am 30.07.2006 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war gut  ...aber ma Spaß beiseite....ich brauch ma Belege dafür, dass es sich vorher, wo es "doppelt" so teuer war, nicht ausgeschalten hatte....Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass wir bis dato noch nie so heiße Sommer hatten  ...Das is aber, wenn das einzige Manko am CEM und ich meinerseits hatte noch nie nen Ausfall...


----------



## Loosa (4. August 2006)

Ich hab' selber kein Teufel-System, aber Kollege hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Allerdings gibt er nur wenig Sub, weil der sonst schnell mächtig Druck macht und ihm den Sound mit zu viel Bass verfälscht.

War da nicht auch was von wegen Upmix was extra Wärme verursacht? Stereo-Musik auf alle Boxen hochrechnen oder so? Passiert das Abschalten nur bei Musik, oder auch bei DVDs oder Spielen mit 5.1?
Aber high-end Sachen sind immer anfälliger. Guckt doch mal Formel 1 

Hmm, zu Temperaturproblemen haben die eine halbe Seite in der Anleitung. Stimmt aber, sehr ungewöhnlich, dass keine zulässige Betriebsumgebung definiert ist. Aber echt kein Wunder wenn bei den Temperaturen in letzter Zeit so viel Zeug abraucht. Da ist eine Abschaltfunktion doch eine gutes Feature?

Selbst unser Drucker meldet sich mit "In diesem Raum ist es zu feucht oder zu warm" *g* (die neue Klimaanlage kam auch nur weil sich unsere Technik ab 30 Grad Außentemperatur verabschiedete... meinem Rechner einen dicken *Schmatz* geb  )


----------



## Rosini (4. August 2006)

Loosa am 04.08.2006 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, zu Temperaturproblemen haben die eine halbe Seite in der Anleitung. Stimmt aber, sehr ungewöhnlich, dass keine zulässige Betriebsumgebung definiert ist. Aber echt kein Wunder wenn bei den Temperaturen in letzter Zeit so viel Zeug abraucht. Da ist eine Abschaltfunktion doch eine gutes Feature?


Meine Meinung- Wenn ein PC wegen Hitzeproblemen abstürzt beschwert sich auch keiner. OK, scherz beiseite. Ich sage es mal so: Bei der extremen Hitze zur Zeit ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass sich das Teufel Concept E Magnum automatisch - zugunsten des Users - abschaltet. Somit ist das Abschaltfeature eigentlich auch eine Sinnvolle Funktion



			
				connermc am 27.07.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das Mangel an der Ware, oder die sollen es Beschriften das man dieses Gerät nicht bei Temperaturen von über 30° C. betreiben kann oder nur für kurze Zeit .



Wieso? Das Surround-Set ist eigentlich nicht für den PC optimiert. Es ist quasi kein vollwertiges PC Surroundset, mit welchem man unter Vollast ununterbrochen Techno hören sollte. Dafür wird es (zumindest im Sommer) einfach zu warm. Mit eventuellen Bassaussetzern im Sommer - oder unter Volllast, musste ich mich bereits vor dem Kauf des Systems abfinden. Ich habe es akzeptiert...

Du kannst das System natürlich Problemlos nutzen, wenn deine Raumtemperatur höher als 30° C ist. Allerdings kannst du es nicht voll ausreizen (was du denke ich auch nicht brauchst). Bei mir hat sich das System noch nie abgeschaltet - und ich lasse es bei einer Raumtemperatur von knapp 31° laufen. Ich höre ständig laute Musik oder spiele basslastige Spiele...

Außerdem: Wieso kann man von Mangelware reden, wenn sich das System - zugunsten des Users - bei großer Hitze abstellt. Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht, wenn dir ohne diese Funktion dein Gerät schlichtweg abrauchen würde.

Wie heißt es doch so schön? Genieße alles in Maßen - auch die Töne deines Soundsystems 

Ich mal einen älteren Thread gesucht... Zitat von mir: 



> Es ist für den Heimkino-Einsatz in kleineren Räumen und für die PC-Nutzung gedacht. Vor allem im Betrieb in Verbindung mit Soundkarten ist zu bedenken, dass ein PC-Lautsprechersystem dann nicht einen ganzen Raum beschallen kann, sondern den Sitzplatz des Users. Für einen Langzeitbetrieb mit sehr hoher Lautstärke ist dieses System nicht gedacht und geeignet.
> 
> Wenn das System mit zu hoher Leistung gefahren wird, *kann es sein, dass die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils anspricht.* Diese Schutzschaltung ist aus
> *Sicherheitsgründen* vorgeschrieben und verhindert eine Beschädigung des Netzteils, der Endstufen und der Lautsprecher. Wenn diese Schutzschaltung
> aktiviert wird, stößt das System an seine Leistungsgrenzen



Tipps zur Abhilfe des "abschalt-/hitzeproblems" findest du auch in diesem alten Thread. Ich werde das jetzt nicht alles zitieren. Falls du trotz dessen ein andauerndes "Abschaltproblem" des Subwoofers hast, rät dir Teufel, dich erneut an den Support zu wenden...

Link: Kühlprobleme bei Teufel Concept E Magnum

Im Fall eines Falles ohne Umwege an den Support wenden. Außerdem hast du ja 12 Jahre Garantie, was eigentlich für sich spricht 



			
				Swicinska am 30.07.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ha, nicht mal das billigste Aldi System schaltet sich nicht wegen zu grosser Hitze ab.
> Und es fällt auch auf, dass das CEM, als es noch mehr als das doppellte gekostet hat, diese Probleme nicht gab.



Tja, wieso nur? Weil das Aldisystem eben nicht so viel strom frisst, es nicht die Qualität des Tons liefert - und weil das System nicht über diese automatische Abschaltung verfügt. 

Außerdem ist das irgendwie ein komischer vergleich ^^


----------



## Swicinska (4. August 2006)

Rosini am 04.08.2006 02:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 04.08.2006 02:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosini (4. August 2006)

Swicinska am 04.08.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 04.08.2006 02:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creative und Logitech stellen auch "nur" PC SurroundSysteme her. Das Teufel Concept E Magnum ist aber eine Heimkinoanlage, die man an den PC Anschließen kann. Es ist aber kein vollwertiges PC Surroundsystem. Hab ich aber schon gesagt 

Das Concept G besitzt auch diese Abschaltfunktion, wird bei stärkerer Belastung aber nicht ganz so heiß, wie das Vorgängermodell - was vielleicht auch an der größeren Kühlkörperfläche liegen könnte. ICh habe beide Systeme getestet und weder das eine, noch das andere hatte sich bei hoher belastung - oder erhöhter Raumtemperatur abgeschaltet


----------



## Swicinska (4. August 2006)

Rosini am 04.08.2006 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber kein vollwertiges PC Surroundsystem. Hab ich aber schon gesagt


So so,.   
Na dann erklär mir/uns mal den Unterschied zwischen dem CEM und nen gleichwertigen Logi bzw. Creative System.

Alle haben nen Sub, 4 Sats, und nen Center.
Ich schmeiss mich gleich weg.


----------



## PreasT (4. August 2006)

nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen!
Das mit der Überhitzung ist einfach extrem schwach von Teufel ! 

Die Firma stellt teils super Systeme her, da kann man nix sagen, aber das haben sie nunmal verbock, und da kann man jetzt auch nix mehr drann schönreden ...   
Was ich jedoch auch nicht verstehe ist, da Teufel ja von dem Problem weiß, warum ändern sie daran dann nix ? -- wäre es wirklich so schweer für den Sub ein neues Kühlprinzip zu entwickeln ? Theoretisch müssten sie ja auch nur einen Lüfter einbauen, der sich bei zu großer Hitze einschaltet...


----------

